# new cd head unit



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

my buddy has a 02 spec v and has the audio pkg with sub and 6 disc indash changer. my question is if we put his alpine deck in i know that the changer will not work with the new head unit but will the sub? has anyone tried this?


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

Changing the deck should not have anything to do with the sub, or any of the other speakers for that matter.


----------

